# Thicken Up Hairline Challenge



## Radianthealth (Jun 9, 2006)

I want to start a challenge to thicken up my hairline.  I have worn braids for too long and I believe I am suffering from an extremely thin hairline because of them.  I am hoping that it is not too late to nurse my hairline back to health.  

I will be using the ORS system but I will use the liquid solution instead of the cream (the cream has mineral oil or petroleum in it).
I will use the uplifting shampoo twice per week and the baking soda scalp cleaner every two weeks.
I will put MN and my sulfur oil mixture (WGHO, Coconut oil, Jojoba Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Castor Oil, Peppermint EO, & Sulfur Powder) on my scalp every night concentrating on the hairline.
I have stopped brushing my hair
I only use wide tooth combs to comb hair while wet
I will try to tie my satin scarf looser at night
I will style my hair in loose buns
If you ladies would like to join my challenge feel free to do so.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I will not formally announce the participants anyone is free to join.

I am going to look into incorporating Rosemary EO into this regimen, hopefully this will help with my issue.  I will take before and after pictures.

UPDATE:






ETA:  I don't use any of the stuff listed above anymore, it seems that just about anything that you use will work, so I keep it simple and stick with Emu oil & essential oils.

Emu Oil is also working wonders on my crown area, I would suggest that folks utilize pure emu oil to help with inflammed scalp and hair loss.

http://www.emu-oil.com/alopeciaareata.htm

I also have some jojoba oil but I haven't used it on my scalp yet.


----------



## MonaRae (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm down!  I really need to thicken my hair!
I will use Pantothenic Acid and Carrot Juice daily to obtain thicker hair!

MonaRae


----------



## liv4life9 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am definitely in! I just started focusing on my hairline a few weeks ago.  I am using a mixture of nexxus vittatrees biotin creme, emu oil, and m.n. on my scalp, concentrating on the hairline.  So far I have seen some results ... hoping to see more.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'll join just for the fun of it... 

I'll be using MTG/WGO and Surge.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Cool, Update:  It is always hard to post a regimen because I am constantly changing.  Right now I have cooled down on my beloved conditioning washes because my hair is over moisturized.  I am trying to get the protein moisture balance back.  I will continue to work on my edges.  I am now stying them so that they are not pulled back tightly into my bun.  I use the ORS no more flakes and hairline serum to comb them slightly forward kinda like "styled baby hair" but not really.  It isn't as jelled down or 90's' looking.  Just a healthier gentler way of dealing with the hairline.

I will be using the ORS Uplifting shampoo.  I used some last night and liked it, it kept my hair from tangling.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Update:  I have been using the ORS liquid uplifting serum daily and uplifting shampoo twice per week.  I also use WGO on the scalp and hairline.  It seems to be making the hair that is present grow in healthy.  I still have  a long way to go but I believe I am seeing progress.  I think I will need a full 4-6 months to see a full thick hairline again.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I received some interesting news concerning the ORS scalp scrub......(all alleged) but my stylist said that the version they sell over the counter is missing a key ingredient that allows it to penetrate the scalp.  They sell a version only made for licensed cosmotologist that is supposed to work.  Just something to think about........


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I would like to join this! I am using MN and vitamin E oil on the hairlines everyday.


----------



## LABETT (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I just restocked on ORS Hair Mayo, Nexxus L-Cysteine Treatment and 3 bottles of Jamacian Black Castor Oil to help strenthen my strands.
I will continue to only relax every three months.


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

The ORS line is great when I had this problem because of braids and getting touchups too often I tried this .  The ORS shampoo, the mayonnaise and the serum(2 times a day) it helped me a lot. Stretching my relaxer and cowashes also helped tremendously. Now I am on a vitamin challenge.  HHG LADIES


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm so in, gonna use profectiv growth & healing cream mixed w/ peppermint EO


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am in because my hairline needs to be thickened up.  My hairline is actually filling in slowly but I was not really concentrating on my hairline but I noticed it because I can now wear a bun and I could not at first because of my hairline.  What products are the best products to grow my hairline?  I have Dr. Miracles temple and nape and I have used it once or twice.  I now use it in my little daughters hair.  What should I use ladies?  One more thing everytime I jumped in on a challenge, I have a hard time finding the challenge thread sooooo what can I do to make finding the thread in the future.  I have joined a shoulder length challenge, no heat challenge, GHLW challenge, and now this one but I get tired of surfing through all the threads to find the challenges so I just say forget it.  Sorry my post is so long.


----------



## redruby (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

i am currently in braids now and i am really scared of losing my hairline, so i am definitely in, i am currently using ors fertilizing temple balm  mixed with  vitamin E oil twice a day, i did try M.N for a week but i read the reviews for  ORS fertilizing temple balm and i decided to give it a try. i also have the serum, maybe i will alternate between the two.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

*What products are the best products to grow my hairline?* I am not sure yet...currrently I am using Organic Root Stimulator liquid serum.  I use the liquid because the cream has petrolatum or mineral oil in it.

*I have Dr. Miracles temple and nape and I have used it once or twice. I now use it in my little daughters hair. What should I use ladies?* 
I am not a fan of this product.  It has mineral oil as one of the first ingredients.  I can't see that this can do much for your hair.  I think the only think that you are feeling are the essential oils that give your scalp a tingle and you can get that by mixing peppermint oil into your own carrier oil.

*One more thing everytime I jumped in on a challenge, I have a hard time finding the challenge thread sooooo what can I do to make finding the thread in the future*. 
You can use the search this forum feature with a key word from each of the challenges.  This one can be found by typing in Hairline.  Make sure that you specify that you want it to be the title of the thread.


----------



## Hair2day (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

_I am in!  I just took my sew in weave down & my hair line has suffered a bit.  I will be using the ORS temple balm-this has worked for me before. This time I wll also try using it on my nape area.   Good Luck to All! _


----------



## KeraKrazy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in I'll be using MTG

BTW Tsmith if you go to thread tools you can subscribe to the thread and then come back to it when you want without having to look through all the threads.


----------



## kbody4 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm definitely in   I just started using the ORS Fertilizing Temple Balm this past Saturday for my edges. Also I'm gonna try stretching my relaxers more. My goal is to relax every 10-12 weeks. I'm also learning how to finger comb my hair as well.


----------



## sareca (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Count me in.  I'm gonna use my trusty MTG.  Just for my hairline. Otherwise people start talkin'.


----------



## Relaxedhairchica22 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am in,i see myself using 70% mtg,30% surge,mixed w/emu,peppermint and rosemary oils.I can't do those run in your face temple balms,I may take a look at the empress regrowth balm.weekly-ors scalp scrub,braids and weaves wrecked havoc on my hair line.


----------



## MissDiva (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in. I've tried pretty much everything but I've done nothing consistantly. Currently I'm trying to use up some growth serum I cooked up with Rosemary oil, vitamin E, aloe vera gel and msm. Once finished I'm going to try pure Vitamin E alone and if all else fails I'll try the surge again. I can't stomach strong smells so MTG is not an option.


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in! I will be using my MGT mix(wgo,mtg,jamacian black castor oil,peppermint eo,surge 14 & 7 miracles oil) and MN on my edges.


----------



## lonesomedove (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> I want to start a challenge to thicken up my hairline.  I have worn braids for too long and I believe I am suffering from an extremely thin hairline because of them.  I am hoping that it is not too late to nurse my hairline back to health.
> 
> I will be using the ORS system but I will use the liquid solution instead of the cream (the cream has mineral oil or petroleum in it).
> I will use the uplifting shampoo twice per week and the baking soda scalp cleaner every two weeks.
> ...


  So how did the ORS system work for you?


----------



## curlyj (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

My hairline has thickened up considerably...
MTG did it...I use it everynight...On my last wash I pul a peice from my sides and it was about 3 inches( and i do mean mena my most outer edge of hair line) I was shocked. 
WGO is excellent as well...But castor will do the job as well...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm late, but I'm game. I had braids in for about 2 months and noticed some thinning around my hairline. I'll start massaging some EO's (emu oil, almond oil, etc...) into my hairline, take vitamins, and see how it works out.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am in but I need to figure out what to use....let me go see what I have if not I might need to go buy something TODAY....


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				curlyj said:
			
		

> My hairline has thickened up considerably...
> *MTG did it*...I use it everynight...On my last wash I pul a peice from my sides and it was about 3 inches( and i do mean mena my most outer edge of hair line) I was shocked.
> WGO is excellent as well...But castor will do the job as well...
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
I have some of this that I use once a week maybe I will apply it only to my hairline 3x's a week.


----------



## babygurl969 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Can you only use the ORS Temple cream on the temple, my nape area could really use something to thicken it up, do you think it work on that area too?  TIA


----------



## Shine-On (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in. No brushing and moisturizing that area regularly should do it for me.


----------



## daedae157 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

i'm in!  
dr. miracle's once a day on my hairline, and essential oils on my hairline every other day should do it
also massaging my hairline daily

let's do this ladies!


----------



## Tee (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am in.  I have been using surge for a few weeks.  I will post how it's working for me.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Great...Welcome Ladies

I have been extremely busy over the last month or two so I haven't been updating this challenge.

Anyway,  I have had good progress using the ORS hairline serum.  To answer the question...I do not think that you can use it on the nape of your neck.  I think this is stated in the directions on the package.

So far I think the things that have helped are:

1. I keep my hair and scalp clean.  I conditioner wash 3-5 times per week and shampoo once per week usually with a clarifying shampoo.
2.  I do not put my hair up into tight buns while it is wet (anymore).  The wet hair dries and shrinks up making the bun even tighter.  I only put wet or dry hair up very loosely.
3.  I wear my scarf loosely and try to avoid friction on the hairline as much as possible.
4.  I still don't brush and try to comb only while wet (About 90% of the time)
5.  I wear a fall and I put the front comb in very loosely so that it doesn't pull on my hairline.  I leave the back comb out so that it doesn't damage the nape.
6.  I am stretching my relaxer and I think avoiding chemicals has helped.
7.  I stopped braiding my hair and I think this has also helped.

I think that is everything,  good luck!


----------



## angellazette (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				tsmith said:
			
		

> I have some of this that I use once a week maybe I will apply it only to my hairline 3x's a week.




I got my best results from MTG when I used it atleast 3x/week.  Anyway, I'll join.  Microbraids took my edges away and I made an album in my fotki to pinpoint this.  I haven't been doing anything really special but I still have some WGO and MTG so I might as well use them up.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> I'm so in, gonna use *profectiv growth & healing cream *mixed w/ peppermint EO



nix that, it's back to surge14 for me. the creme started melting onto my face during this heat wave


----------



## Tee (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				Letitia said:
			
		

> I am in. I have been using surge for a few weeks. I will post how it's working for me.


 
I am liking the surge.  This is about 6 days from my last post and I can see a difference.   I will continue to use if for about 3 weeks and hope my edges fill in.


----------



## YummyC (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				liv4life9 said:
			
		

> I am definitely in! I just started focusing on my hairline a few weeks ago.  I am using a mixture of nexxus vittatrees biotin creme, emu oil, and m.n. on my scalp, concentrating on the hairline.  So far I have seen some results ... hoping to see more.




I bought the nexxus vittatrees biotin creme and I'll be massaging my my hairline more often. Count me in


----------



## joyous (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I got my trusty bottle of Surge from under the sink, threw in some black castor oil and started using this twice a day. So far the results have been good. I also started using the ORS scalp scrub , stopped brushing completely,  quit tying a scarf around my edges to eliminate friction, and started making a loser bun.


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

It is time for an update!!! I have had pretty good progress and I think in after 1 or 2 more stretches my hairline should be thick and healthy.  I am just glad my hair wasn't gone for good...Thank you Jesus

My left side was the worst...but it has gotten better.  

Good Luck to everyone else in the Challenge...I will update in another month or two or three


----------



## nychaelasymone (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm using a cortizone cream I got from my dermatologist and it's actually working to fill in my hairline.  Plus I'm using the herbal/sulfur oil from Qhemet combined w/ Amla oil.  So far so good.  Starting at the end of August, I will start getting steroid shots around my edges to help speed up growth.  But when I say, I was virtually bald around the edges, I was and now, I have HAIR, I really really do.....Thank you Dr. Callendar and LHCF


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				amr501 said:
			
		

> I'm late, but I'm game. I had braids in for about 2 months and noticed some thinning around my hairline. I'll start massaging some EO's (emu oil, almond oil, etc...) into my hairline, take vitamins, and see how it works out.


 
Update: I've been using MTG instead.....I apply it twice a week, and so far so good!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in ladies!  I don't know what to use.  I do have an antibreakage cream by Dr. Miracle but it doesn't have any mineral oil in it ( I don't think).  I'll check when I get home.  My plan: make a concoction that includes peppermint oil, olive oil, almond oil, and something with sulfur in it.  I'll have to do some shopping because I have NO idea what works and what doesn't work.  I had the ORS temple balm before but I don't remember it doing anything special for my hairline.  My hair is thin in that area and breaks easily so I need something that will make it stronger....SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Jay (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				joyous said:
			
		

> I got my trusty bottle of Surge from under the sink, threw in some black castor oil and started using this twice a day. So far the results have been good. I also started using the ORS scalp scrub , stopped brushing completely,  quit tying a scarf around my edges to eliminate friction, and started making a loser bun.



I use both Surge and Black Castor Oil by first spraying the surge, then rubbing the oil on my scalp. I want to mix them in one bottle. How much oil did you mix into the Surge? And did you pour it into a full bottle of Surge?
Thanks


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I need and seek guidance with thickening up my hairline. I have some Surge. I have a rosemary tea/peppermint oil spritz that I use. How often should I use? Morning and night? What is MTG and should I invest in it? Where to get this from? I'm gonna do an MTG search now, but it would be nice for it to be in a centra place in this thread.

Thanks1


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				curlyj said:
			
		

> My hairline has thickened up considerably...
> MTG did it...I use it everynight...On my last wash I pul a peice from my sides and it was about 3 inches( and i do mean mena my most outer edge of hair line) I was shocked.
> WGO is excellent as well...But castor will do the job as well...
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
hi sweetie,

It is great to see you on the boards.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> It is time for an update!!! I have had pretty good progress and I think in after 1 or 2 more stretches my hairline should be thick and healthy. I am just glad my hair wasn't gone for good...Thank you Jesus
> 
> My left side was the worst...but it has gotten better.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else in the Challenge...I will update in another month or two or three


 
great progress trimbride!


----------



## MissDiva (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

My edges are getting a tiny bit thicker; however, I think my temples are gone for good


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I hope your temples aren't gone for good Missdiva.  I thought mine wouldn't get better but they have and I believe they will continue to get better.  Microbraids caused my hairline to be pulled out almost a half inch back from where it should have started.  I didn't wear the braids long but I did put too much stress on them when styling and putting them into ponytails.  This caused some of the braids, especially the ones on the hairline to pull out from the root      

Keep working on it, wear very loose ponytails and baby those edges.  Wear your satin scarf low on your head so that it doesn't irritate your hairline, and don't pull the hair back in a tight ponytail while wet.

Now that I am focused on thickening up my hairline...I think I am a little obsessed with looking at people's hairline...for the most part this seems to be a pretty common problem especially for us ladies with thin strands.

Good Luck everyone!!!  Hopefully we will all reach our goals


----------



## MissDiva (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Thanks Trimbride, I've been trying to grow my edges for a couple of years now. I'm a victim of tight braids (micros and regular braids) I wore braids for years and they use to always take my edges out. The last set of micros I had literally took all of my edges out. Thankfully they grew back; however I still have some damaged patches and the temples and not budging.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I've only been using the MTG for about 3 weeks, but there is a noticeable diff. in my hairline- MTG works! I've also started taking GNC's Ultranourishhair vits...I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I have been researching and experimenting with a cream that I made up.

I used to use MTG for a while but the oiliness and smell and time it took to apply were annoying.  I used to apply MN then MTG on top of that it took at least a half hour.

I created a cream with Organic Root Stimulator No More Flakes, Sublimed Sulfur powder, grapeseed oil, castor oil, and Miconozale Nitrate.  The ingredients of the ORS No More Flakes look really good  they are listed below:

Ingredients 
Herbal Infusion of Purified Water , Horsetail , Stinging Nettle , Garlic , Kola Nut , Panthenol , Oil of Castor Bean , Isopropyl Palmitate , Oleth 10 , Benzocaine , Glycerine , Menthol , Soy Bean Oil , Propylene Glycol , Essential Fatty Acids , Omega 3 , Omega 6 , Capsicum , Rice Bran Oil , Fragrant Oils 

This came about by accident because I wanted to save time and money by combining products.  First I put about a 1/2 teaspoon of the sublimed sulfur powder into about 2 ounces of grapeseed oil.  I let that sit for a couple of days then I mixed it with about 1 ounce of castor oil, a tube of generic MN and about 3/4 of a jar of No More Flakes.  I have been using it on my scalp for a couple of days.  It has a more creamy watery consistency but it isn't as runny as MTG and it doesn't stink.  Hopefully all of this stuff will have a synergistic effect.   

Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> I have been researching and experimenting with a cream that I made up.
> 
> I used to use MTG for a while but the oiliness and smell and time it took to apply were annoying. I used to apply MN then MTG on top of that it took at least a half hour.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting this.  It sounds good!  I don't know what to use for my hairline.  I'm lost right now.  I wanted to do this challenge but I don't where to start or what to do.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

well my edges don't look worse so I guess that's a good thing. Still Surging, sometimes 2x/day. I'm gonna go back to using the profectiv cream when the weather cools down


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I have added a new product to my arsenal to address my hairline.  I will be using Nioxin shampoo and conditioner with the scalp treatment.  Hopefully this will produce results.  I will probably post another photo in a month or two.

Good Luck!


----------



## YummyC (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> It is time for an update!!! I have had pretty good progress and I think in after 1 or 2 more stretches my hairline should be thick and healthy.  I am just glad my hair wasn't gone for good...Thank you Jesus
> 
> My left side was the worst...but it has gotten better.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else in the Challenge...I will update in another month or two or three



Great Progress!
what have you been doing/ produts do you use?


----------



## prettywhitty (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Count me in. I have been spraying Surge on my hairline twice a day. At night, after I surge, I put a little WGO on my fingers and rub that into my temple areas. My hairline has been thickening up nicely. I'm hoping it will be completely back in 2007.


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Click on the link below to check out my progress.  I styled my hair in an updo, that shows the true state of my hairline.  I am very happy with my progress   .  <---(This is the first time that I have gotten to use this banana smiley...I couldn't wait but now is a good time to do so)  Taking progress pics really helps to keep me motivated.

All of my tips are throughout the thread.  Currently I am using my ORS liquid serum, followed by Nioxin, then sealed with my sulfur/mn cream recipe.  The recipe is in the thread.  I wear very loose buns to avoid stress on the hairline.

Good Luck Ladies!!!!!


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Bumping for more replies


----------



## angelita842002 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

WOW u have had tremendous progress I too want to thicken up my hairline and am going to use the ORS line to do it. I feel like my hairline has thinned out due to wearin my hair in tight ponytails. I am trying to tell myself it doesnt have to be slicked straight just to look decent. LOL I have also stopped brushing with hard brushes and am just trying to use a comb/fingers for my hair.


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I have thick hair but I'm noticing my hair line getting thinner from all the brushing and smoothing in a bun or french roll everyday. Count me in, I'm trying to figure out ways to eliminate the brush.


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

When I first heard about not using a brush I was like What??????    No brush how am I supposed to get my hair to lay flat.  I haven't used a brush in 6 months and I really don't miss it, a comb does everything that you need.  A satin scarf gets your hair to lay down so I don't even own a brush anymore....Just like that cold turkey

Oh yeah and thanks for the compliment, I feel like I have come a long way in a short ammount of time, my first hairline picture for my left side was soooo bad you could see my BRAIN!!!!!   


I just thank God my hairline came back...I had been abusing it  (unknowingly) with microbraids and (please forgive me) Bonded weaves for years.

Good Luck to you all... if I can recover from all the stuff I put my  hair through so can you!!


----------



## plove (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> Click on the link below to check out my progress. I styled my hair in an updo, that shows the true state of my hairline. I am very happy with my progress   . <---(This is the first time that I have gotten to use this banana smiley...I couldn't wait but now is a good time to do so) Taking progress pics really helps to keep me motivated.
> 
> All of my tips are throughout the thread. Currently I am using my ORS liquid serum, followed by Nioxin, then sealed with my sulfur/mn cream recipe. The recipe is in the thread. I wear very loose buns to avoid stress on the hairline.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!!!!


 

your buns are off the hook and you hairline has thickened up nicely.


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Thanks!!

Wearing buns is almost like being on a hair diet, I try to be creative so that I don't get bored.  It has been fun so far   It is like a challenge to see how many styles I can create that are protective and flattering.  Skin Care becomes even more important because when you wear your hair up the focus is on your face.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

My hair is definitely thicker since using MTG with braids and adding Jamaican Black Castor oil to my conditioners and leave in.
The true test will be when I relax next week.


----------



## blac_quarian (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

While I am not officially a part of this challenge, I have to let you ladies know that my hair line has thickened up nicely since May when I started taking Nioxin religiously. And it's not just my hairline either, it's the appearance of my hair in general. I only take one daily along with 2,000mg MSM, 1,000mcg biotin and 1,000 mg of FSO. The reason I pinpoint the Nioxin is simply because I've been taking other other supplements consistently since January and I've seen a considerable change in density only since taking the Nioxin. I did take pics to record my progress back in Feb, but they came out like crap (over-exposed with the flash and mirror)! Oh well, I've started taking more pics to start my long overdue album. A digital camera is on my xmas list this year for sure...


----------



## Aveena (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I would like to join also but what is ORS?


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Organic Root Stimulator


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

This is the first time I looked in this thread, but I can definitely say the ORS system works. I've used it for several years (I was very bad to my hair and hairline) and these products always gave me good results. So I wish all of you ladies the best of luck because I know you will get there.


----------



## krissyprissy (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Count me in!! I need this challenge and I'm starting by eliminating the brush.


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

UPDATE:  I am still using Nioxin, ORS Serum, and my Sulfur Creme.  I have also added nightly massages with Rosemary essential oil diluted into Jojoba oil.  I am following the Bargello vitamin regime with Nioxin pills added to the mix.  I am still happy with my progress.  I noticed that the hair at my hairline is the finest hair on my head.  It is extremely fine so I have to be more careful with combing.  I think I will not relax this portion of my hair the next time around to keep it chemical free for as long as possible.  

I want a Thick and full hairline with no traces of scalp by May 2006.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I updated my photos again.  I still can't believe my progress.  Hopefully my hair length and thickness will improve like my hairline did.

I dunno if I mentioned this but I also started doing scalp massages with Rosemary oil and Jojoba oil.  They are fun and calming.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Just an update: my edges are almost completely filled in! I've been using MTG (for 2 months) & GNC Ultranourish hair vits and biotin, both are keepers for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Hi there,

I'm so new!! LOL I'm trying to figure out what the hair type codings are... I'm am going to jump into the hairline challenge right away because I just came out of years of braids and zowwy,  I got hairline and general hair issues!  I wrote ealier about my fresh out of braids issue and boy I can tell that I'm going to be in trauma for a while. I'm thinking about getting the special relaxer mentioned in one of the threads because my hair is just soooooooooooo super nappy and i love to workout, the is no way I could maintain a press and curl and workout. But I will have to wait until I can do a good recontructor like Aprogee, maybe a week or two.   I burned my neck pressing my hair this morning  erplexed 

I'm going to do some research and do some before pictures to post this week!!  Thanks to everyone for the helpful advice and encouragement!!  I think I'll be venting quite a bit through this transition. I'm changing my mind every 10 minutes about what I should do!! LOL
Janet


----------



## MissDiva (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Update: I just recently began using Surge along with my homemade MTG and my temples are beginning to show some improvement!!!    

I am really tempted to try the Sharpley's MTG but I'm afraid I won't be able to stomach the smell. Maybe it won't be as strong since the weather is becoming cooler.


----------



## mch5683 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Hello Ladies!

Count me in on this challenge.  I have been using MTG since July.  It is quite smelly but I mix with Wonder8 Oil.  I will explore the ORS Serum.  I currently take MSM and biotin.  I must say I see an overall improvement in the thickness of my hair but I can't say I see any major improvement with my edges.  I will concentrate on them a little more.  I haven't used a brush since July and have made a conscious effort to not pull back my hair in tight styles.  Thank you so much for starting this challenge....Im in!


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Don't forget to take pictures.  This has helped me realize my progress.  My edges still look thin to me but without the photos I wouldn't have known how far I have really come.

I know that my hair was even worst than my first before picture.  I am now obsessed with hairlines, all I do is look at people's hairlines

I can't wait until mine is THICK and healthy


----------



## empressaja (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am  definitely in I used to wear braids alot and from them being to tight my hairline got thin and realy hasnt thickened. I guess i have been on a challenge for about 2 weeks now. Currently I am using Minoval & WGO mix in a squirt bottle. I use this twice a day but only on the hairline, then I massage it in. I am going to take some pics today so I can see if I am progressing.


----------



## mch5683 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> Don't forget to take pictures. This has helped me realize my progress. My edges still look thin to me but without the photos I wouldn't have known how far I have really come.
> 
> I know that my hair was even worst than my first before picture. I am now obsessed with hairlines, all I do is look at people's hairlines
> 
> I can't wait until mine is THICK and healthy


 
I did take before pics.  That's what made me really see how TERRIBLE my edges are and seek help fast!  So we will see I will take pics again in a month or two...Hoping for the same success as you Trimbride!


----------



## Qetesh (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am in this challenge full force.
I am entirely too ashamed to post my before pics up right now, but when I get a chance to start a fotki I will. 

My hairline has always been horrible, as I mentioned, I have nearly balding spots on each temple which go back a little too far to be considered normal. 
I am probably eventually going to purchase some MTG, but to start out I am going to use products I have for the first few months and if I see no results I am buying the MTG. 

Right now I am using castor oil mixed with essential oils of, rosemary, spearmint eucalyptus, and tea tree. I am thinking of adding some sage to it because I have read of the benefits. I massage this into my hair at least once a day, making sure to do extra on the thin temple area.  I also have a problem where I sleep on this part of my head a lot which I am sure hinders the growth. I am also experimenting with the best ways to protect my temple area during sleep.


----------



## sweetwhispers (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I too am ashamed to post the horrifying sight which is my right temple  . I suffered from having too tight cornrows for 2 years. I fear they will never grow back. I tried surge- thatburnt me, so right now i'm trying castor oil/rosemary every morning and night. I know it will take years and i don't plan on getting cornrows done for a very long time


----------



## amina kamal (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I would also like to join this challenges.  My temples have always been thin.  The hair that grows there is very fine and baby soft and doesn't seem to grow over a few inches.  I know that it's partly hereditary but alot of it has to do with braids that were too tight and relaxers.  Anyhoo,
I started MTG about 2 weeks ago and I dont think I can stomach it for my whole head but at least I can try using it on the temples and other areas of damage.  I also tried Surge 14 revitalizer and we shall see.  All in all to thicken up my hairline I plan to:

Apply MTG to temples at least 2x a week
Spray with Surge 14 Revitalizer once a day
Minimize manipulation, no tension on the temples
Massage scalp with hot oils and EOs prior to pooing for 5 to 10 minutes
Try to massage temple area once a day.


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Don't worry ladies,  I too was ashamed to post my first pic.  I waited until I made some progress before I posted anything .  It will get better, just keep babying that hairline


----------



## mch5683 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Thia may sound like a dumb question but someone please explain the benefit of the oils on the temples.  ie Rosemary and Sage?  Do these have hair growing elements in them or is it purely the moisturization that is eliminating breakage?????   
Also, anyone using Nioxin Supplements?  Do they work?


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

_Rosemary Essential Oil_- a warming and calming essential oil. Rosemary oil helps improve the circulation of the scalp, promoting hair growth. _Lavender Essential Oil_- relaxes the scalp and may help slow hair loss (alopecia). 
_Ylang Ylang Essential Oil_- acts as an antiseptic and stimulates cell& hair growth.

Here are some benefits of essential oils on the hair and scalp.  Be sure to mix them with a carrier oil like Jojoba, grapeseed or olive oil before applying to your scalp.  You should have more carrier oil than essential oil in the mix.

I started taking nioxin pills I don't know if they work I take so many vitamins and do so many things I can't attribute the growth to one thing.  I haven't been consistent so Iwill need to get back on the wagon with that.


----------



## mch5683 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> I have been researching and experimenting with a cream that I made up.
> 
> I used to use MTG for a while but the oiliness and smell and time it took to apply were annoying. I used to apply MN then MTG on top of that it took at least a half hour.
> 
> ...


 
what is MN??


----------



## brownbrown (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

This will help me cuz I'm on the mission for re thickin my hair again


----------



## longhairluva (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in on this challenge too. My temples will make any woman cry. I will post pics after I see results. I couldn't dare post pics now. I'm too ashamed.


----------



## BSweet (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

i guess i'm on this challenge cause my hair sure is thicker..my latest concotion is hot six oil..i added castor oil and jajoba oil to it..i oil my scalp every other day with it and MN..and its my pre poo before every wash...the first time i used it my new growth and hair was sooo soft.


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

MN is Miconozale Nitrate (Monistat 7)  There is a thread on it and how it helps to grow out your hair.  I use it off and on now, If I find a leftover tube I just add it to whatever I am putting in my hair...I haven't actually seen any results from it, but I use sooooooooo many things it is hard to assign any positive results to one particular thing.

Welcome to all the new Challengers

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Prosperity711 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in, I have been using* Doo Gro medicated hair vitalizer, Mega Thick* *anti-thinning formula*, the lady at Sally's told me that it was good for the hair line and I also read on the internet some good reviews.  I add a little rosemary and peppermint oil for stimulation.  I've only been doing it for about 2-3 weeks, once or twice a day.  I want to try to consistantly use it for at least 6 months. I wanted to try MN but I heard about the headaches people were getting and changed my mind.

Good luck everyone, please share your results.


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I went to Earthfare today and bought some more essential oils.  I am trying to get back to daily conditioner washing.  Yesterday I did Nexus Emergencie and my hair was a little hard.  So today I mixed suave humectant conditioner with Ylang Ylang, Rosemary, Lavendar, & Grapefruit essential oils.  I massaged the conditioner into my scalp.  I did my head massage leaning over at the waist for about 5 minutes.  My scalp feels really good, and this mix smells Great!!! 

I want to start doing this as much as I can...I really want my hair to be on point for Thanksgiving.

Okay I am motivated, I am going to exercise now

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am amazed I didn't know about this. I really NEED this challenge. I am in!!

Now I need to figure out what to use.....

There are several methods I thought may work. Now I need to focus on one.


----------



## Funkparadise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in. My temples are so sad.  

I've been using MN for a month. There may be some progress. I'm not sure. I'm going to continue to use it (I'll start MTG back up in November) to give it a chance.


----------



## deltagyrl (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm in.  Due to postpartum shedding my edges have thinned out and I HATE it! 

I've started using MTG and I'm already seeing results.....  I don't know what funky smell everybody's talking about when they mention MTG.  I was expecting it to smell like straight up Ba-Duss!!!!  Instead it smells mediciney to me.  
I apply a tiny amount to my hairline almost daily.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> I'm in. Due to postpartum shedding my edges have thinned out and I HATE it!
> 
> I've started using MTG and I'm already seeing results..... I don't know what funky smell everybody's talking about when they mention MTG. I was expecting it to smell like straight up Ba-Duss!!!! Instead it smells mediciney to me.
> I apply a tiny amount to my hairline almost daily.


 
Buhahahaha @ "ba-duss"!! hahahahahaha  You're are crazy! I've been considering MTG.  I'll try it one day.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

O.k.... it's official MTG is the truth! My hairline has done a 360 since I've been using this stuff. I had micros back in March/April and some cornrows in June which did a number on my hairline. I started using MTG weekly in July and my hairline is back fuller than ever! Even my dry, flaky scalp is cured! It's a keeper for me.


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Congratulations Amr501!!!!!!

Keep up the good work, it is good to see you made good progress in such a short amount of time!


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Is it too late to join???

This is the Challenge I really need!!!


----------



## Radianthealth (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

It is not too late to join.  I am not going to stop until my hairline looks like a forest!!!

I want to not be able to see any scalp when I pull my hair back into a ponytail.  

I just did my relaxer, I made sure to relax my hairline last.  It is still wavy but I like it because it feels healthy and I didn't lose any hair in the process.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

just some info.....

cortizone creams (over the counter) can help u w/ growth. It allows the scalp to relax and stimulates growth.  Don't use it for more than 6 weeks at a time.  6 weeks on 6 weeks off


My dermatologist says the temples are take the longest to respond to regrowth....trust me, I know.  But I'm back in action....I have hair.  Once I learn how to xfer pics...I'll postem

-B&B has a new essential oil mixture that can be used on the temples, it's not on their website yet.....

-I've learned to apply MTG (when I remember to use it) w/ a q-tip.  It helps me apply it to the areas I want and the smell seems to dissapate faster.  I guess cause i'm using less

-word of advise.  just baby your hairline. Remember that when you wash your hair, you sometimes get your edges wet which causes them to dry out faster.....also be careful when applying foundation, this to can clog pores along the hairline.  

-it really takes about 2 years for hair, especially damaged hairlines to fully recover so, be patient, keep taking care of your hair and u will see results.  

hths


----------



## Radianthealth (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Great Advice, I may look into this cortizone cream


----------



## january noir (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Can we extend this Challenge for 2007?  

I have a terrible hairline due to years of tension on the hairline. I wore my hair pulled back in a ponytail for years.  I already have thin, fine hair and did not realize the problem had gotten so bad.  

I just had a touch up last week and when my hair is freshly relaxed, you can really see the extent of my problem.  

I needed the courage to confront this problem and after reading about so many others with this issue, I can now face it.  I know my baby sister has a balding hairline worse than mine.  I would love to be able to find a solution for the both of us.

I've taken some pics and posted in my Fotki so I can see any progress.
Since my touch up, I have started using the SURGE PLUS 14 Hair Revitalizer and the SURGE Ultra Max.   Prayerfully this will help along with less tension on the hairline.

I already do the supplements and have begun cowashes and stretches.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				nychaelasymone said:
			
		

> just some info.....
> 
> cortizone creams (over the counter) can help u w/ growth. It allows the scalp to relax and stimulates growth.  Don't use it for more than 6 weeks at a time.  6 weeks on 6 weeks off
> 
> ...


Thanks for saying that about the foundation thing, I knew it wasn't right to do it when I'm blending my foundation, but you're absolutely right, thank you.


----------



## kls4c03 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Where can you buy Rosemary EO? Is there anywhere online to buy it? I went to the GNC in my area and surprizingly they didn't sell it.


----------



## OneShinyface (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				kls4c03 said:
			
		

> Where can you buy Rosemary EO? Is there anywhere online to buy it? I went to the GNC in my area and surprizingly they didn't sell it.



If you have a Whole Foods near you, you can buy it there. Otherwise, you'll probably do better with an e-tailer like fromnaturewithlove.com.


----------



## Galleta (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

*i'm in. i'll probably use sulfur 8.*


----------



## Radianthealth (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am still pretty happy with my progress, currently I am using Vatika oil with rosemary essential oil. 

My hairline is in great shape.

I hope everyone else experienced great results


----------



## sweetwhispers (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

nope, still in the same place- but i've not been consistent. Ok right now i'm going to rub some castor oil  on my edges then go to sleep.
Goodnight


----------



## Radianthealth (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Lots of great tips...still useful

Bump!


----------



## Nenah (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Great info in this thread


----------



## sweetwhispers (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

i've switched to a sulphur oil mix now. Hope it helps


----------



## HERicane10 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				sweetwhispers said:
			
		

> i've switched to a sulphur oil mix now. Hope it helps



My sulphur oil concoction worked wonders! Hope you have the same results with yours!


----------



## Guapa1 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I need to sort out my hairline too, I'm going to go right the way back and read the whole thing. I'm thinking rosemary oil in amla oil though.


----------



## mahoganee (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Did anyone have good results with the Dr Miracle's temple and nape balm? I went to the BSS a couple of hours ago and they gave me a couple of samples to try. I did get a tingly feeling and it smells good too. Like licorice.


----------



## sweetwhispers (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				HERicane10 said:
			
		

> My sulphur oil concoction worked wonders! Hope you have the same results with yours!


 
Thank you Hericane- fingers crossed


----------



## Radianthealth (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				mahoganee said:
			
		

> Did anyone have good results with the Dr Miracle's temple and nape balm? I went to the BSS a couple of hours ago and they gave me a couple of samples to try. I did get a tingly feeling and it smells good too. Like licorice.


I got good results using the one from Organic Root Stimulator.  I think just about anything will work as long as you treat your hairline gently.


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

bumping to subscribe!!!!!!!


----------



## Radianthealth (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Welcome Scarcity!

I hope you find tips to help you with your hairline.  Mine has done a complete turn around.  I am working on maintaining my progress while improving other areas of my head like my crown area.  

I am rocking medium sized braids for 12 weeks to get some improvement. I will be stretching my relaxer for 6 months.  I will have to be very careful about self relaxing too so that I don't compromise any of my work.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I wanted to add that my hairline is looking much thicker since using bt every night and a couple of drops of hairobics oil.


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> I wanted to add that my hairline is looking much thicker since using bt every night and a couple of drops of hairobics oil.


 
Where do you purchase the hairobics oil? does it have a scent to it?


----------



## Radianthealth (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Boundless tresses sounds great, I am glad so many peop[le are seeing results from it.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				mahoganee said:
			
		

> Did anyone have good results with the Dr Miracle's temple and nape balm? I went to the BSS a couple of hours ago and they gave me a couple of samples to try. I did get a tingly feeling and it smells good too. Like licorice.



I used Dr.Miracle for 3 months with okay results....the problem was that after a while the tingling feeling stoped...the cosistency of the product changed too (it became harder, like hard gelatin)
I am just ogin to chuck the rest of it and start using some stimilating oils recommended in this thread


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

*I'm still at it Trimbride and doing well. My hairline is improving so much with SURGE 14, MTG, attention to moisture and protein treatments. I love that the small knot hole where my scarf knot wore it away is filling in. I have no new edge photos yet in my FOTKI but soon. I'm happy.*


----------



## mch5683 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm still in too.  I started this challenge using the ORS and MN/MTG concoction.  Recently I have switched to using BT.  I see some improvement.  It's slow but it's coming along.  Reading this thread always encourages me to keep going!  Trimbride your results are wonderful.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

*My hairline could always use some thickening (my hair is naturally very thin all over but I've worn braids too). I'm currently using Boundless Tresses as a growth stimulant all over my scalp but I want to use something "extra" on my edges. I'm thinking about trying Nexxus Biotin Créme. Unfortunately, I was born with little to no temples (well I didn't have much hair at all as a baby  but that area NEVER really grew in--my mother calls them "cow licks" erplexed), so no amount of growth potion or super duper vitamin will make it grow really thick/full .  I have seen a little growth over the years though but not a whole lot. It's one of the main reasons I don't like wearing my hair pulled back. *


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Great Job Ladies!!! 

My hairline has done a complete turn around, I actually have a nappy thick hairline that I am extremely proud of!  I love how it looks when I wear my hair pulled back.  It is starting to look like it is creeping forward more and more, this is so refreshing because when I started this challenge my hairline was back behind my ear   .  I am going to have a 3 head pretty soon


----------



## LadyCee (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I am so happy 2 have find tthis thread. Im so in. Im ready to conquer this path of thin edges...Thick edges here _I come. I just started BT. I hope it work guys...._


----------



## mch5683 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Wow guys!
I'm reading about your hairlines growing forward and filling in so thick and nice.  

How often are you all appying whatever products you are using?
Also, when you relax how are you dealing with your edges?  Are you relaxing them last?  not at all?  

I'm just curious. I use BT now.  I was using MTG, ORS temple balm and MN for awhile in the past.  But overall I've seen a slight amount of progress.  Then it seems like my edges are gone again.  Wassup?!  What am I doing wrong?

Could it be when I relax?  Or possibly that I'm not using products frequent enough?  Maybe I've switched products to frequently????

BTW:  I don't wear braids, no tight pony's, wear silk scarf at night.  Even taking viviscal, ultra hair vitamins, botin, MSM, super b complex, EPO, and flaxseed.  Drinking water etc
Sorry to go on so long.  All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				mch5683 said:
			
		

> Wow guys!
> I'm reading about your hairlines growing forward and filling in so thick and nice.
> 
> How often are you all appying whatever products you are using? *About 5 times per week I apply Boundless tresses.  You could probably get results with just about anything, I think the actual massage is what benefits the hairline.*
> ...


 
*I hope my suggestions were helpful!  The key for me has been*

*No Brushing*
*No tight protective styles, especially no tight ponytails while wet*
*No tight braids*
*Massaging area daily (I used a variety of growth aides all of them worked well because I was massaging and increasing bloodflow to the area)  Currently I am using Boundless tresses*
*treating area gently (this includes when you are relaxing)*
*Good Luck!*


----------



## Afrolinda (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> *I hope my suggestions were helpful! The key for me has been*
> 
> *No Brushing*
> *No tight protective styles, especially no tight ponytails while wet*
> ...


 
Thank you so much Trimbride.


----------



## hothair (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



			
				Dare~to~Dream said:
			
		

> *My hairline could always use some thickening (my hair is naturally very thin all over but I've worn braids too). I'm currently using Boundless Tresses as a growth stimulant all over my scalp but I want to use something "extra" on my edges. I'm thinking about trying Nexxus Biotin CrÃ©me. Unfortunately, I was born with little to no temples (well I didn't have much hair at all as a baby  but that area NEVER really grew in--my mother calls them "cow licks" erplexed), so no amount of growth potion or super duper vitamin will make it grow really thick/full . hwell: I have seen a little growth over the years though but not a whole lot. It's one of the main reasons I don't like wearing my hair pulled back. *



  I had widow's peak for AGES till I was about 17/18. My front hairline is still not the bestest but sulphur products seem to work for me. I was always in braids and used Virgin Hair (in the toothpaste tube) and it filled out my hairline. Ghana braids pulled them out some but its back - basically be consistent MTG was AMAZING for me last year so I'm back on it  and BT  and my sister swears by her MN mix. Just pick 1 and stick to it for at least 3 months and I bet ur hairline comes back. I've got some pix in my fotki (address & pass in profile)


----------



## Aussie (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

i kno i am prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy late, but i just joined (officially) the website today and this is one of the main reasons why i sought internet help. My hairline is really bad and i am workin on growin it back as i speak. I jus got a hold of MTG so i will be using that, and i also bought the ORS fertilizing serum and temple balm. I mixed my MTG and ORS items with my essential oils (rosemary, lavendar, ylang, peppermint, and a hint of tea tree). I use to use Dr.Miracle temple balm but after 2 weeks it stopped the tingling and became as hard as geletin. So after reading a few posts on this site I went out and bought the above items. Has anyone tried the nioxin hair products? ppl only talk about the pills. (hopeful)


----------



## Afrolinda (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



Aussie said:


> i kno i am prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy late, but i just joined (officially) the website today and this is one of the main reasons why i sought internet help. My hairline is really bad and i am workin on growin it back as i speak. I jus got a hold of MTG so i will be using that, and i also bought the ORS fertilizing serum and temple balm. I mixed my MTG and ORS items with my essential oils (rosemary, lavendar, ylang, peppermint, and a hint of tea tree). I use to use Dr.Miracle temple balm but after 2 weeks it stopped the tingling and became as hard as geletin. So after reading a few posts on this site I went out and bought the above items. Has anyone tried the nioxin hair products? ppl only talk about the pills. (hopeful)


 
I just started a few weeks ago .


----------



## Afrolinda (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Maybe trimbride should start a "Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2007 ".


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I say let's have a challenge for this.

The rest of my hair is doing fine, but in the past three months I started wearing hats for the summer.

Needless to say my hairline up front to a hit, a serious one.  I was using a hair band to protect my hairline when I had on some of my hats but it did not work for all of them.

I just got back from my honeymoon so I am now doing triage for my hairline.  YIKES!

But I love me some hats.  This is one of my favorites!

  Me and my son!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



hothair said:


> I had widow's peak for AGES till I was about 17/18. My front hairline is still not the bestest but sulphur products seem to work for me. I was always in braids and used Virgin Hair (in the toothpaste tube) and it filled out my hairline. Ghana braids pulled them out some but its back - basically be consistent MTG was AMAZING for me last year so I'm back on it  and BT  and my sister swears by her MN mix. Just pick 1 and stick to it for at least 3 months and I bet ur hairline comes back. I've got some pix in my fotki (address & pass in profile)



*Hi, I just saw this response.  I have to admit I googled images a "widow's peak" because I wasn't quite sure if it was the same thing as I thought it was...I don't have the prominent "V" which I'm grateful for  (the googled pictures weren't flattering)...I'm not sure if I what I have could be classified as an actual "widow's peak" because the "V" isn't there...but ah well...I'm am using the Nexxus scalp cream and it does seem to be working (I plan to use it for three months per the instructions).  I only use it on front sides only....I just need it to be thicker...while it's not extremely thin and balding like the time I had this braids fiasco back in the day, I still think it could be thicker...as far as the *cowlicks* well I'm working on them with the cream as well...there is a little progress...since I've had them since I was a baby...there is probably only so much growth I can get with growth stimulants but I'm thinking positively. 

P. S. I couldn't get your password to work for most of your hair albums. 

*


----------



## longhairluva (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I'm joining but my hairline is sooo bad, I embarrassed to take pics. I will baby them and give myself until December to get it straight.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



longhairluva said:


> I'm joining but my hairline is sooo bad, I embarrassed to take pics. I will baby them and give myself until December to get it straight.


 
you are NOT by yourself. my sides are real bad too. im babyin them til december too. hope to have great results by then.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



longhairluva said:


> I'm joining but my hairline is sooo bad, I embarrassed to take pics. I will baby them and give myself until December to get it straight.



Don't worry girl, I look like i have male pattern baldness in the front of my head.

You'll get it together, we both will.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

I want to see how much progress I get by Xmas time:

- no tight ponytails, especially when my hair's wet
- massage hairline and thinning areas nightly (i hope i can remember this)
- treat hairline as gently as possible


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*






For inspiration!

I will ask the mods to remove 2006, so that we can just make this an ongoing challenge


----------



## longhairluva (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



trimbride said:


> For inspiration!
> 
> I will ask the mods to remove 2006, so that we can just make this an ongoing challenge


 

Thanks and you are my inspiration. Ladies I am massaging my hairline while I am at work. I'm starting to do it everyday.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*

Congradulations Trimbride! Good Work!

I would like to join. I need to thicken up my nape area.

I am using BT on the scalp area and any kind of moisturizer to keep it moist night and day (S-Curl, Cantu Shea Butter, etc.).  NO BRUSING!!!!! No pulling and tugging and t/up that area last.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



Aussie said:


> i kno i am prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy late, but i just joined (officially) the website today and this is one of the main reasons why i sought internet help. My hairline is really bad and i am workin on growin it back as i speak. I jus got a hold of MTG so i will be using that, and i also bought the ORS fertilizing serum and temple balm. I mixed my MTG and ORS items with my essential oils (rosemary, lavendar, ylang, peppermint, and a hint of tea tree). I use to use Dr.Miracle temple balm but after 2 weeks it stopped the tingling and became as hard as geletin. So after reading a few posts on this site I went out and bought the above items. Has anyone tried the nioxin hair products? ppl only talk about the pills. (hopeful)


 
I have tried nioxin, it was okay but expensive and hard to find so I discontinued use.

It seems that* it doesn't matter what you use,* as long as you massage the hairline and treat it gently.  A clean scalp is also very important.  I wash my hair twice per week 

I also don't care for heavy grease...

Right now my preference is emu oil. It is working wonders on my crown area.


----------



## Afrolinda (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



trimbride said:


> For inspiration!
> 
> I will ask the mods to remove 2006, so that we can just make this an ongoing challenge


 
Thank you trimbride. I'ts been two weeks since I'm in this challenge. I will do it for three months.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 3, 2007)

*if you are familiar with MTG,*

*I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *

*please reply*


----------



## Aussie (Aug 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> *if you are familiar with MTG,*
> 
> *I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *
> 
> *please reply*


 

BUMPING FOR REPLY!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> *if you are familiar with MTG,*
> 
> *I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *
> 
> *please reply*


 
*Flaking for me was not a problem when I was using it daily. I now use my own sulfur/oil mixture but I am always careful to add a moisturizing leave-in once the sulfur is on my scalp. Try adding a good moisturizing conditioner after the MTG.*


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 17, 2007)

Flaking doesn't sound good, Is your skin irritated, if so I would discontinue use.

Sulfur is supposed to be great for dandruff so I am not sure what is going on.

I used a sulfur oil for a while but it started to break out my neck so now I am using just emu oil and essential oils.


----------



## *KP* (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought I would revive this thread and join the challenge.

My hair line is not too good, I've had a dodgy hairline since I was a child, It's mainly just my temples.  When ever I have braids, my hairline grows back nice and full then I relax and a few months later its back to how it was.  Most people's hairlines get damaged with braids but my mum braids my hair and is very gentle with my hairline.

I've recently taken out a sew-in weave that I had for 5 weeks and my hairline looks better.  I rarely brush my hairline so I am guessing the relaxer is the main problem.  I am 8 weeks post relaxer and trying to stretch to at least 16 weeks.  When I do eventually relax, I will be sure to do my hairline last.  I am also trying to wear buns so that means I will have to be brushing more often - I do use a soft boar bristle for the front but I don't even like to do that.

I have ORS fertilizing temple balm and my main problem is remembering to use it twice a day.  I might just have to put it next to my toothpaste!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was going to start a thread of my own on this topic, but this will do!

I have thin temples, mainly due to wearing extensions for approximately 60% of the past year. I'm not willing to use MTG or anything like that, but I like the idea of massaging the areas with a natural oil. I need to get to the health food store to pick some up.


----------



## Radianthealth (Nov 8, 2007)

KiSseS03 said:


> I was going to start a thread of my own on this topic, but this will do!
> 
> I have thin temples, mainly due to wearing extensions for approximately 60% of the past year. I'm not willing to use MTG or anything like that, but I like the idea of massaging the areas with a natural oil. I need to get to the health food store to pick some up.


 
I would recommend emu oil...it worked really well for me


----------



## West Valley (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



Letitia said:


> I am liking the surge. This is about 6 days from my last post and I can see a difference. I will continue to use if for about 3 weeks and hope my edges fill in.


 
Sorry I am new...What is Surge?


----------



## Aussie (Apr 8, 2008)

This is soooooo old lol but I will be using Hairobics Booster, Leave-in and BT.... see you edge growers in 2 months


----------



## plastic (May 15, 2008)

bumpp
**
i know some women have constant issues with their hairline .. so im just bumping for them


----------



## Anna9764 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Thicken Up Hairline Challenge 2006*



LABETT said:


> I just restocked on ORS Hair Mayo, Nexxus L-Cysteine Treatment and 3 bottles of Jamacian Black Castor Oil to help strenthen my strands.
> I will continue to only relax every three months.


 Where do you get the Jamaican Castor Oil from?


----------



## Pheonixx (May 16, 2008)

They sell Jamaican Black castor oil here:
SAM's Carribean
http://www.sams247.com/

Also...look up in the stickies for the Discount Thread.  I *think* someone posted a discount code for Sams.


----------



## MD_Lady (Jul 19, 2008)

Count me in! I'm trying to thicken up my edges and will try to post some pics in a couple days. In addition to taking GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair, I put ORS Olive Oil on my edges and seal it with the EO mixture twice a day. I used to use ORS Temple Balm, but it seemed like it was thinning more (or maybe I was just paying more attention ).


----------



## MD_Lady (Jul 20, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> Count me in! I'm trying to thicken up my edges and *will try to post some pics in a couple days*. In addition to taking GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair, I put ORS Olive Oil on my edges and seal it with the EO mixture twice a day. I used to use ORS Temple Balm, but it seemed like it was thinning more (or maybe I was just paying more attention ).


 
Nothing new to add. Just bumping for more responses and my newly added signature pic.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 22, 2008)

my hair line hairs are getting longer but they are still thin... so im still working on it. still using BT, Hairobics, and now the vitamin enriched cream from Profectiv (its a new product).


i have reached BSL... but i will be trimming my edges soon so i will be 1 inch away.

ppl never believe my hair is my own until they touch it (which i hate... why cant a black woman have long hair.. plus i dont kno where there hands been)


----------



## Aussie (Jul 22, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> Nothing new to add. Just bumping for more responses and my newly added signature pic.




MD lady?... wat r u using, how are u using it, and how often do u apply? (pls answer all ?s im desperate... thank u)


----------



## MD_Lady (Jul 22, 2008)

Aussie said:


> MD lady?... wat r u using, how are u using it, and how often do u apply? (pls answer all ?s im desperate... thank u)


 
I moisturize my edges with ORS Olive Oil and seal with the Essential Oils blend twice a day. I've been doing that for 2 weeks. Prior to then, I'd been massaging my edges with the EO blend only about once a day or so (I guess I did that for a month, an not nearly as religiously as I should have). I tried ORS temple balm for about 3 weeks and stopped because I thought it was thinning me out more (the jury is still out on whether it actually was... ).

In addition to this, I've been taking GNC Nourish Hair for a little over a month and was taking GNC's Skin, Hair, and Nails Supplement for 2-3 months.


----------



## MD_Lady (Aug 2, 2008)

Quick question: The picture on the left is my left edges from 2006. The picture on the right is my left edges from 2008. Just looking for objective opinions on whether things have gotten better, worse, or stayed the same...

One more thing... I had a week old (if memory serves me correctly) relaxer on the left and 5 week old relaxer on the right (so new growth may be a factor in the appearance of my edges).


----------



## Tarae (Sep 21, 2008)

Bumping for krikit96...


----------

